

Android Issue 9392: SMS are intermittently sent to random wrong contact - bensummers
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=9392

======
nolite
Facebook group, from the bug report

<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=123692817683864>

